# Μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε = Do not disturb my circles



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Στα λατινικά: Noli turbare circulos meos.

Αποδίδεται στον Αρχιμήδη, αλλά δεν έχω πηγές ούτε για τη λατινική ούτε για την ελληνική ρήση. Έχει κανείς κάτι πρόχειρο;

Εδώ οι πηγές για το θάνατό του.

Γνωστές είναι οι πηγές των άλλων δύο πασίγνωστων ρήσεών του:
Εύρηκα (Eureka!)
(Μάρκος Βιτρούβιος Πολλίων, _De architectura_)

δός μοι ποῦ στῶ καὶ κινῶ τὴν γῆν
(Πάππος ο Αλεξανδρεύς, _Συναγωγή_)


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Όπως λέει πολύ εύστοχα στο _Archimedes: What Did He Do Besides Cry Eureka?_ ο Sherman K. Stein (ευχαριστώ, Φίλιπ!), πόσο πιθανό είναι να είπε ο στρατιώτης που τον σκότωσε ποια ήταν τα τελευταία λόγια του;


----------



## ilmois (Jul 22, 2009)

Εγώ δεν νομίζω να τα είπε ο Αρχιμήδης αυτά τα λόγια στον στρατιώτη και αυτός στη συνέχεια να τα είπε στους άλλους, αλλά το λένε για εμπορικούς σκοπούς, όπως και πολλά άλλα!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> δός μοι ποῦ στῶ καὶ κινῶ τὴν γῆν
> (Πάππος ο Αλεξανδρεύς, _Συναγωγή_)



Ε, αφού καταπώς φαίνεται το ξέρετε από καιρό το μυστικό (βρήκα κάτι του sarant σε μια πανάρχαιη λίστα, αλλά όχι αρκετά λεπτομερές), ας τσιμπήσω εγώ:

Και πώς μαθαίναμε από μικροί «δος μοι πα στω και ταν γαν κινάσω»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2009)

Στην αγγλική βίκι, εδώ, λέει:

But, according to *Valerius Maximus* (_Facta et dicta memorabilia_), Archimedes just answered _“Noli, obsecro, istum disturbare”_ (I ask you not to disturb that [sand]), (No molesteis mis circulos) because Archimedes was so engrossed in the circles drawn on the sand in front of him. After that one of the soldiers killed Archimedes, despite the order of Marcus Claudius Marcellus.​
Το λατινικό απόσπασμα (_Valerius Maximus_, Liber VIII είναι:

8.7.ext.7 Archimedis quoque fructuosam industriam fuisse dicerem, nisi eadem illi et dedisset uitam et abstulisset: captis enim Syracusis Marcellus, <etsi> machinationibus eius multum ac diu uictoriam suam inhibitam senserat, eximia tamen hominis prudentia delectatus ut capiti illius parceretur edixit, paene tantum gloriae in Archimede seruato quantum in oppressis Syracusis reponens. at is, dum animo et oculis in terra defixis formas describit, militi, qui praedandi gratia domum inruperat strictoque super caput gladio quisnam esset interrogabat, propter nimiam cupiditatem inuestigandi quod requirebat nomen suum indicare non potuit, sed protecto manibus puluere_ 'noli' inquit, 'obsecro, istum disturbare_', ac perinde quasi neglegens imperii uictoris obtruncatus sanguine suo artis suae liniamenta confudit. quo accidit ut propter idem studium modo donaretur uita, modo spoliaretur.​
(Τα λατινικά μου φτάνουν μόνο για να εντοπίσω το απόσπασμα...)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 22, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πώς μαθαίναμε από μικροί «δος μοι πα στω και ταν γαν κινάσω»;



+1 στον Δρα. Αυτή είναι η φράση σε άψογη (φαντάζομαι) δωρική διάλεκτο. Το πιο λογικό για τον Αρχιμήδη, αν είπε πράγματι ποτέ τη φράση, θα ήταν να την πει με αυτόν τον τρόπο ως γνήσιος Συρακούσιος* (και μακρινός απόγονος Κορινθίων, αλλά πάντως Δωριεύς). 

* Ο Διόδωρος ο Σικελιώτης χρησιμοποιεί εναλλακτικά τους τύπους "Συρακούσιος" και "Συρακόσιος", νομίζω, όμως, ότι ο πρώτος μας είναι πιο οικείος. 

Τώρα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η δωρική βερσιόν έχει κι άλλα πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με την αττική. Προκαλεί πιο αθώους συνειρμούς.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 23, 2009)

Οι αθώοι συνειρμοί υποθέτω είναι το "δώσμου παστό και θα στο τηγανίσω". Κατά το "Το πετρωμένον φαγείν αδύνατον".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 23, 2009)

Κι εγώ όπως το λέει ο dr. από μικροί, αλλά "....κινήσω"


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2009)

Ο drsiebenmal αναφέρεται σε παλιό κείμενο του sarant εδώ, όπου γράφει:
Ο βυζαντινός Τζέτζης, γράφει έμμετρα για απόσπασμα του Διοδώρου του Σικελιώτη (που προφανώς δεν έχει διασωθεί, αλλά εκείνος το ήξερε):

(ο Αρχιμήδης)
έλεγε δε και Δωριστί φωνή(ι) Συρακουσία(ι)
Πα(ι) βω και χαριστίωνι ταν γαν κινήσω πάσαν;
-(ι) η υπογεγραμμένη-

χαριστίων ήταν προφανώς ένα είδος μοχλού που εφεύρε ο Αρχ.

Αλλωστε και ο Πρόκλος, τον 6ο αι. μΧ, λέει:

"τον καλούμενο χαριστίωνα συστήσας ο Αρχιμήδης ως μέχρι παντός της αναλογίας προχωρούσης εκόμπασεν εκείνο το "πα(ι) βω και κινώ ταν γαν;".

Η σημερινή μορφή "πα στω και ταν γαν κινάσω" ίσως είναι δασκαλική προσαρμογή του προηγούμενου αιώνα. "Πα στω" έχει ο Ευριπίδης σε μια τραγωδία.​Ο Διόδωρος πράγματι (26.18.1.33) γράφει:
ἔλεγε δὲ καὶ Δωριστὶ φωνῇ Συρακουσίᾳ,
Πᾷ βῶ καὶ χαριστίωνι τὰν γᾶν κινήσω πᾶσαν; 

Ο καθένας τού βάζει στο στόμα και κάτι διαφορετικό. Σχετικά με αυτό θα είχε πει «Μη μου τους τίτλους ταράσσετε!».


----------



## sarant (Jul 23, 2009)

Παραδίδεται επίσης από τον Μιχαήλ Ιταλικό (του 12ου αι.):
Αρχιμήδης δὲ λῆρος διὰ τὸν χαριστίωνα, τὸ πολύσπαστον ὄργανον, ὑπερόγκους λόγους
φθεγγόμενος· πᾷ βῶ καὶ κινῶ τὰν γᾶν.

Όμως, αυτό που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω του Διοδώρου, που έτσι το έχει το TLG, προφανώς δεν είναι αυθεντικό αρχαίο (δείτε το μέτρο) αλλά βυζαντινή διασκευή από τον Τζέτζη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2009)

Μια μικρή παρένθεση στην αρχική αναζήτηση. 
Παραθέτω το πιο ενδιαφέρον, για μένα, απόσπασμα από όσα διάβασα στη σελίδα που παραπέμπει ο Νίκελ στην αρχική δημοσίευση αυτού του νήματος:
*Alfred North Whitehead **(1861-1947), An Introduction to Mathematics, Williams & Norgate, London, 1911 (pages 40-41). Reprinted by Oxford University Press, 1958.* 
[SIZE=+2]T[/SIZE]he death of Archimedes by the hands of a Roman soldier is symbolical of a world-change of the first magnitude: the Greeks, with their love of abstract science, were superseded in the leadership of the European world by the practical Romans. Lord Beaconsfield [Benjamin Disraeli], in one of his novels, has defined _a practical man as a man who practises the errors of his forefathers_. The Romans were a great race, but they were cursed with the sterility which waits upon practicality. They did not _improve upon the knowledge of their forefathers_, and all their advances were confined to the minor technical details of engineering. They were not dreamers enough _to arrive at new points of view, which could give a more fundamental control over the forces of nature_. No Roman lost his life because he was absorbed in the contemplation of a mathematical diagram. 

Για την άλλη πασίγνωστη ρήση του Αρχιμήδη, κι εγώ έτσι την έμαθα: «δος μοι πα στω και ταν γαν κινήσω», (όπως γράφει ο Δρ7χ με την προσθήκη του tsioutsiou για το κινάσω), αλλά παρότι οι δάσκαλοι μας εξηγούσαν ότι ήταν δωρική διάλεκτος, πάντα είχα την απορία γιατί ενώ στα "ταν γαν" το η γινόταν α (όπως στο "ή ταν ή επί τας"), στο "κινήσω" δεν συνέβαινε αυτό. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχει δίκιο ο sarant για τη σχετικά πρόσφατη διδασκαλική προσαρμογή.

Όσο για το πολύσπαστο που αναφέρεται στο απόσπασμα του Μιχαήλ Ιταλικού που παραθέτει ο sarant, ιδού η εφεύρεση του Αρχιμήδη που οπωσδήποτε άλλαξε τον κόσμο της μηχανικής (και κατ' επέκταση τον κόσμο μας) και αποτελεί μέχρι και σήμερα απαραίτητο εργαλείο σε κάθε λογής κατασκευή. Όλοι οι μηχανικοί τρόποι ανύψωσης/μετακίνησης βαριών αντικειμένων περιλαμβάνουν τέτοια διάταξη, είτε εμφανή είτε κρυμμένη στα σωθικά τους, αφού τετραπλασιάζει την ασκούμενη δύναμη:




από το http://www.geocities.com/texnologia4u/bgym/troxalies.html

Πάντως, είτε το είπε είτε όχι, σίγουρα είχε μια (μικρή έστω) εμμονή με τους κύκλους ο Αρχιμήδης. Και μια λεπτομέρεια: στον Αρχιμήδη αποδίδεται επίσης η επινόηση (ως μαθηματική πραγματεία/άσκηση) και το πρώτο παζλ βασισμένο σε γεωμετρικές αρχές, κάτι σαν το κινεζικό τάνγκραμ, το Οστομάχιον.

Και για τους συνειρμούς: δεν μπορεί μόνο σε μένα το "μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε" να θυμίζει "μη μου τα ζαλίζεις" ή "don't bust my balls"...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι μόνο ένας Άγγλος βικτωριανός πολιτικός (και μάλιστα με την προσωπική ιστορία και εμβέλεια του συγκεκριμένου) θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηρίσει το Κολοσσαίο (που το γέμιζαν νερό και έπαιζαν έργα και με πραγματικές ναυμαχίες, μαθαίνουμε τώρα), το Πάνθεον, τις ρωμαϊκές οδούς, τις γέφυρες, τα υδραγωγεία (πολλά που λειτουργούν ακόμη) _minor technical details of engineering_...


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι μόνο ένας Άγγλος βικτωριανός πολιτικός (και μάλιστα με την προσωπική ιστορία και εμβέλεια του συγκεκριμένου) θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηρίσει το Κολοσσαίο (που το γέμιζαν νερό και έπαιζαν έργα και με πραγματικές ναυμαχίες, μαθαίνουμε τώρα), το Πάνθεον, τις ρωμαϊκές οδούς, τις γέφυρες, τα υδραγωγεία (πολλά που λειτουργούν ακόμη) _minor technical details of engineering_...


 
What have the Romans done for us?


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και για τους συνειρμούς: δεν μπορεί μόνο σε μένα το "μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε" να θυμίζει "μη μου τα ζαλίζεις" ή "don't bust my balls"...


κι αυτός ο συνειρμός, ολίγον ψευδόφιλος:
μον-άρχης ("τα'" - balls) - menarche = the first menstrual period, usually occurring during puberty ("κύκλοι")


----------



## stathis (Nov 5, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Οι αθώοι συνειρμοί υποθέτω είναι το "δώσμου παστό και θα στο τηγανίσω". Κατά το "Το πετρωμένον φαγείν αδύνατον".


Ξέχασες το "Μη μου τους κύκνους, τάρανδε".
:)


----------

